# Hydnum rufescens[IMG]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3264/hydnumrufescens.jpg[/IMG]



## Claudio Pia (Dec 21, 2010)

D300, f16 1/10 iso 200
180mm macro, 3pod, cable, mirror

2 flash







Ciao!!!

Claudio Pia


----------



## Frequency (Dec 21, 2010)

This is great

Regards


----------



## YoMoe (Dec 21, 2010)

Very cool. Love the light.


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 21, 2010)

very cool :thumbup:


----------



## Claudio Pia (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank's!!


----------

